# Bland diet and tummy issues



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

What about yogurt stuffed in a kong and frozen? I heard a few spoons of yogurt is actually good for the stomach and Mira loves it. I think frozen pumpkin would be okay as well.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I have heard that plain yogurt can be good. I'll see about freezing some stuff into a Kong tonight and have him try it. Thanks! I just hate that the little guy isn't feeling well, even though he's such a naturally jolly dog that most other people can't tell the difference between this and his normal way of being.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> Anyone have ideas for giving chews while on a bland diet? Archie has been having some stomach issues, so the vet has him on just white rice, chicken, and maybe cottage cheese for the next few days. The problem is that Archie's very accustomed to getting chews throughout the day, and together with his bothersome tummy he seems out of sorts without anything to do during his downtime (I was told to take away his bully sticks, bones, or anything else he could ingest). I got him a flavored nylabone, which he enjoys somewhat, but I'd like to try something he'd be a little more excited about, if possible.
> 
> Do you think frozen pumpkin would be OK? An acquaintance recommended a vegetable starch chew, but he got some pieces off of it and shortly threw it all up, so I'm trying to be wary.
> 
> He's still bright, happy, friendly, and playing, so I'm not overly worried, but I can tell his stomach is bothering him. He's also drinking tons of water and peeing like crazy. He's on a general med that's supposed to help with diarrhea, parasites, etc., so hopefully it'll be over with soon. In the meantime, if anyone has advice, I'm interested to hear it. Ugh...


Honestly, I ditch the chews when my dogs are on a bland diet. Except maybe a Nylabone or Antler. I wouldn't give yogurt or any other dairy to a dog on a bland diet.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Honestly, I ditch the chews when my dogs are on a bland diet. Except maybe a Nylabone or Antler. I wouldn't give yogurt or any other dairy to a dog on a bland diet.


I'm sure you're right. I was a little wary about dairy, though my vet listed cottage cheese as an option for Archie's bland diet. I guess I could freeze that in a kong to entertain him for a little while.

Archie tends to lead a pretty food-centered existence, with lots of chews and working for treats. Which could well have gotten us into this mess, now that I think about it. Now he's really fine with his nylabone and antlers, but I feel bad that he feels bad so I want to fix it with food. Really more my issue than anything.

Anyway, thanks for the input!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

How about bits of plain rice cakes or small pieces of chicken? These could be treats not chews.

I use a digestive aid called Prozyme with my dogs with digestive issues. You just mix a little into their food before feeding.


----------

